# Corsair HX1000i keine Lebenszeichen



## JeanLegi (12. Februar 2015)

Moin,

ich war gestern in einer wunderschönen Zockersession und auf ein mal war es duster am PC.
Ich habe das NT als mögliche Fehlerquelle festgestellt und habe es an einem anderen PC getestet.

Es wird strom an die MBs weitergeleitet, sobald ich aber versuche dann die Test-Pcs zu starten klackt es kurz im NT und es passiert nichts.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit um es wieder zum laufen zu bekommen? Das Baby ist nicht mal 2 Monate alt .
Der Retourenschein ist schon gedruckt, aber vielleicht habt ihr noch nen tipp.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (12. Februar 2015)

naj wenn du im NT ein klicken hörst ist es defekt .... da kannst leider nichts mehr reparieren ---- welches NT ist es den ?


----------



## JeanLegi (12. Februar 2015)

Das HX1000i wie im Titel erwähnt.
Ärgerlich..


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (12. Februar 2015)

sry war nicht ganz bei der sache =(  

schick sie zurück und gut ist 

nur so nebenbei das NT ist ein "wenig" überdimensioniert


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2015)

Hört sich so an, als wenn eine Schutzschaltung greift und das Netzteil direkt nach dem Start sofort wieder abschaltet -- es klickt dann.
Hast du ein anderes Netzteil zur Hand, um es auf ein Fehler beim corsair Netzteil reduzieren zu können?


----------



## eXquisite (14. Februar 2015)

> naj wenn du im NT ein klicken hörst ist es defekt .... da kannst leider nichts mehr reparieren ---- welches NT ist es den ?


 Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Hier greift die SCP! Du hast einen Kurzschluss im Rechner und das NT schützt deine Komponenten, da hilft auch kein Retoureschein sondern da musst du aktiv werden und schauen welche Komponente den Verursacht.
Das NT ist NICHT defekt!


----------



## JeanLegi (14. Februar 2015)

Moin,

ich hatte schon alles bis auf einen RAM-Speicher und CPU abgehängt bei mir. Die RAMs habe ich auch einzeln durchgetestet aber sobald das NT dann aktiv werden sollte ging nichts. Ergo hatte ich das Board in Verdacht. Um das NT als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, habe ich habe das NT dann bei meinem Schwiegervater und bei einem Freund angehängt und hatte bei beiden das gleiche Verhalten. 
Sobald ich den Einschaltknopf gedrückt habe, gab es nur ein kurzes klack und es ging nichts mehr, sobald ihre NTs wieder angeschlossen waren sofort durchgestartet. 

Ich hätte gerne bei mir gegengeprüft mit einem von den beiden NTs, aber Schwiegervater brauchte ihn selber dringend und beim Freund ebenso, da er den PC auch für die Arbeit nutzt.

Von daher hege ich die Vermutung das es am NT liegt, welches ich heute Morgen dann auch an HWversand per Retoure zurück geschickt habe, nach telefonischer Rücksprache.

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## eXquisite (14. Februar 2015)

Ich kann das klicken doch aber mit meinem HXi reproduzieren und dir daher definitiv sagen, das das eine Schutzschaltung ist. Wenn es in anderen Rechnern das gleich Verhalten zeigt wird wohl ein Kabel defekt sein.


----------



## JeanLegi (15. Februar 2015)

Das habe ich nun nicht einzelnd durchgeprüft. Wobei dann entweder der 8 Pin CPU Stecker oder der 24 Pin ATX der Fehlerteufel sind/waren.
Dass waren die einzigen beiden Stecker die ich noch am NT hatte.


----------



## Anoy1988 (15. Februar 2015)

hab da net so viel ahnung vll hat die cpu die grätsche gemacht?


----------



## JeanLegi (15. Februar 2015)

Schließe ich momentan aus bis ich es geprüft habe
Wie eXquisite schon schrieb macht es durchaus sinn, dass die schutzschaltung wegen einem defekten Kabel ebenso ausgelöst wird.

Gehen wir nach momentanen Stand davon aus, dass der Rest noch am leben ist.
ALLES andere wäre nach momentanen Stand nur Vermutung und ein absoluter _Worst Case._


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

Hol dir mal ein anderes Netzteil und teste deinen Rechner damit.
Dann hast du zumindest schon mal was eingegrenzt.


----------



## JeanLegi (15. Februar 2015)

Ist blöd wenn man der einzige im Freundeskreis ist der seine PCs selber baut.
Das hätte ich schon längst getan, wenn es machbar wäre.

Aber auf der Agenda steht schon die Anschaffung für ein  Netzteil für solche zwecke.
Bzw auch Ersatzkabel für das HX1000i.


----------



## xHaru (15. Februar 2015)

JeanLegi schrieb:


> Ist blöd wenn man der einzige im Freundeskreis ist der seine PCs selber baut.
> Das hätte ich schon längst getan, wenn es machbar wäre.
> 
> Aber auf der Agenda steht schon die Anschaffung für ein  Netzteil für solche zwecke.
> Bzw auch Ersatzkabel für das HX1000i.



Da auch ein Kurzschluss *im* Netzteil, welcher kurz vor den Anschlüssen ist, eigentlich nicht auszuschließen ist, solltest du so oder so mit nem anderen Netzteil testen. 
Das andere NT muss aber nicht so stark sein, wenn ich mal in dein sysProfile seh. Haswell-X und eine GTX 970? Wenn nur die drinnen ist und/oder noch ne Zweite rein soll, dann kannst du dir gleich n DPP10 550W kaufen. Das wäre bei der Hardware eigentlich "Pflicht".
Ich würde das Hx1000i in Rente schicken.

Teste aber erstmal durch, obs wirklich an den Kabeln liegt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn du das Netzteil einschickst, dauert das auch, bis du ein neues wieder bekommst.
Daher wohl sinnvoll, erst mal ein Ersatz Netzteil anzuschaffen.


----------



## JeanLegi (15. Februar 2015)

Das System ist noch nicht "finished"!
Der 5820K wird noch ausgetauscht gegen einen 5960X und es sind zwei GTX970 verbaut.

Das NT habe ich nun schon los geschickt nach Rücksprache mit Hardwareversand. 
Die Kabel hätte ich noch testen können, da aber wie geschrieben keine Ersatzkabel vorhanden sind war nach dem letzten testen an zwei anderen PCs erst mal das NT die Fehlerquelle. Wenn ich wieder bei der Arbeit bin am Montag hoffe ich erst mal auf ein NT was ich zum testen mitnehmen kann.

Alles weitere würde ich dann berichten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

JeanLegi schrieb:


> Alles weitere würde ich dann berichten.



Sag bescheid wie es läuft.
Aber in 5820k als Platzhalter für den 5960X ist super.


----------



## JeanLegi (16. Februar 2015)

Meine Frau hatte keine Lust mehr mit mir mein Notebook (Medion X6823) zu teilen.
Und da war Sie dann sehr bereit mir den kauf des 5820K zu "erlauben" um ihn dann im laufe diesen Jahres zu tauschen .

Tante Edit:
Kein NT in der Firma gehabt aber so wie es aussieht ist mein Ersatz-NT von Hardwareversand da und ich kann es morgen abholen bei der Post.
Somit weiß ich dann ab morgen Abend ob noch mehr defekt ist oder nicht


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Februar 2015)

Ein Feedback ob der Austausch das Problem behoben hat wäre super. Es kann, aber muss nicht das Netzteil gewesen sein.


----------



## JeanLegi (20. Februar 2015)

Ich bin kurz vor dem ausrasten...
Ersatz von Hardwareversand angeschlossen und die Kiste startet. Dieses mal gehen die Stecker verdammt schwer rein, ich musste richtig mit druck nachdrücken damit sie überhaupt einrasten.

Nach 10min, auf die Minute, geht das Mistding wieder aus... 
Mobo Debug Code sagt mir: 04 - Power on South Brigde Initialization
Und versuchte danach zu booten, wieder und wieder und wieder und...  Stromstecker gezogen alle Stecker gezogen und wieder eingesteckt nun  fährt er erst mal wieder hoch zu mehr hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr die  nerven.

Ich klink mich für heute mal aus und versuch zu entspannen.

Edit:
Also PC läuft jetzt seit 30min.. Ich werde gleich mal ne Runde Dying Light anspielen und dann mal sehen was passiert.

Edit2:
Ich muss jetzt davon ausgehen dass auch das Mobo was abbekommen hat oder die CPU oder auch der RAM. Nach 3Std geht er aus versucht neuzustarten. So langsam gebe ich auf...


----------



## JeanLegi (26. Februar 2015)

Hier kann zugemacht werden. Scheint so als ob meine Hauptplatine auch über den Jordan ist. Danke an alle für eure Hilfe


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Februar 2015)

Danke fürs Feedback. Kümmert sich jetzt der Händler um Ersatz oder bist direkt mit dem Hersteller in Kontakt?


----------



## JeanLegi (28. Februar 2015)

MSI sagt ich muss es über den Händler machen, die Platine ist auf dem Weg dahin alles weitere werde ich dann sehen.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2015)

Ok. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass alles klappt.


----------



## JeanLegi (9. März 2015)

Seit Freitag habe ich mein Ersatz-Mobo und nach einem kurzen schock gestern (shutdown vermutlich wärme) läuft soweit alles stabil.
Ich hab nun auch mal die Corsair Link Software genutzt um einfach mal zu sehen was mein System "zieht".
Es waren ca. 485W ohne OC. :D
Was da dann mit OC noch geht sehen wir dann.

Danke an dieser Stell noch mal für die Hilfe von Corsair (auch Telefon) und an die Community  (ich hoffe das es nun stabil bleibt):daumen:

Ich nehme es erst mal zurück... PC ist vor einer halben Std wieder abgeschmiert und startet nicht mehr


----------



## Bluebeard (12. März 2015)

Dies ist nun mit der neuen Platine? CPU/RAM/GPU ist alles das gleiche ja?


----------

